# Gestational Diabetes Links



## everydayupsanddowns

It can be hard to find reliable information about the treatment and management of gestational diabetes, so Diabetes UK has revised and updated some of it’s pages which are linked below.

*Overview*
An overview of gestational diabetes, including a video where you can see Rei's experience
https://www.diabetes.org.uk/diabetes-the-basics/gestational-diabetes

*Food*
https://www.diabetes.org.uk/diabetes-the-basics/food-and-diabetes/i-have-gestational-diabetes

*Testing and treatment*
https://www.diabetes.org.uk/diabetes-the-basics/gestational-diabetes/testing-and-treatment

*Symptoms and complications*
https://www.diabetes.org.uk/diabetes-the-basics/gestational-diabetes/symptoms-and-complications

*What care to expect*
https://www.diabetes.org.uk/diabetes-the-basics/gestational-diabetes/what-care-to-expect/


----------



## davidr

Diabetes UK Eastern Region has set up a Gestational Diabetes Peer Support group meeting fortnightly on Monday afternoons as 2pm, next session 24th May. Please contact eastern@diabetes.org.uk for more information and to request the zoom meeting link. David, Diabetes UK, Eastern region


----------

